# North African/French Couscous recipes



## JaniceVeert (Apr 7, 2008)

I am looking for a traditional cous-cous recipe for a dish i once ate in France. The Recipe was North African ...more or less a stew with cous-cous. I believe there was lamb meat in it but I cant be certain

Any help would be great.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2008)

The traditional Moroccan stew is called tagine, as is the cooking vessel. It's often served over couscous, or couscous might be cooked in it. There are probably a thousand recipes for it, depending on the fruits and veggies used. I would search for "lamb tagine couscous" (without the quotes) on Google and add any other ingredients you can remember as additional search terms to narrow down the results. HTH.


----------



## miniman (Apr 7, 2008)

I would think it was lamb tagine. These sites have North African recipes:

NORTH AFRICAN RECIPES - MOROCCO, EGYPT, TUNISIA, ALGERIA
North African Recipes - Algeria, Egypt, Libya, Morocco, Sudan, Tunisia...


----------



## JaniceVeert (Apr 7, 2008)

wow.. thank you


----------

